# Waterfowling Sunrise and Sunsets



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I know some of you younger guys just love a good sunset and sunrise. It just caps off a good hunt. Here's a couple of pics from the Bay.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's a couple of sunsets from the Canada trip. The sunsets up there can be breathtaking. Especially with some Rye.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

And a couple of sunrises from up north. Red sky's in morning sailors take warning is no joke. This unparticular sunrise was incredible. And later in the day was the worst storm I've witnessed up there. 

Later that morning we drove past this cool old homestead. I love old houses & barns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thank you


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice Jer...I do believe the best part of any hunt I have is watching the sun come up or go down....everything else is just gravy


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. Here's one from 2005 in Saskatchewan with our very first digital camera, a Canon G3, which had 4MP.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Nice. Here's one from 2005 in Saskatchewan with our very first digital camera, a Canon G3, which had 4MP.
> 
> View attachment 124041


Beautiful


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

paddler said:


> Nice. Here's one from 2005 in Saskatchewan with our very first digital camera, a Canon G3, which had 4MP.


Stunning!

-DallanC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's another from last Sunday, taken with my D500. My D850 is still backordered.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, those prairie sunrises/sunsets can be really stunning. Nice photos!

I'm not much of a photographer, but I thought this one was interesting.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Here's another from last Sunday, taken with my D500. My D850 is still backordered.
> 
> View attachment 124065


D850? Dude all you need is a Samsung 8! lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> D850? Dude all you need is a Samsung 8! lol


Yep, D850. Backordered for months, I ordered it September 3, still waiting.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Love the sunsets in the marsh. Here are a few more






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice, Nick. What photo hosting service do you use? Photobucket started charging, so I need another alternative. Thanks.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

paddler said:


> Nice, Nick. What photo hosting service do you use? Photobucket started charging, so I need another alternative. Thanks.


I just added the photos from my iPhone through the Tapatalk app. I copied them from photobucket to my phone the uploaded them through the app. Honestly, I don't know how it works from there....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great pics Nick. The reflection in the last one is a awesome shot.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Nick, your dad drove by yesterday with the boat in tow.
Did you make it out with him?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

shaner said:


> Nick, your dad drove by yesterday with the boat in tow.
> Did you make it out with him?


Yeah we spent the day out west of BRBR Unit 9.

Did you leave somewhere with your 4 wheeler in tow? I think we saw you as we were leaving that morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

nickpan said:


> Yeah we spent the day out west of BRBR Unit 9.
> 
> Did you leave somewhere with your 4 wheeler in tow? I think we saw you as we were leaving that morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognized the mountains in that last photo.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Friday night, just as the clouds were clearing and a front coming in. My phone photos can never do justice to the real thing, but they help me remember what it was like being there in person!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

A few more to add to the post (I have to copy Jerry's sunset pic because I can't copy his usual pile of greenheads)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's one of my favorites from the film days. K64, I think.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great shot Nick


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does one from the Pheasant field count?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

paddler said:


> Here's one of my favorites from the film days. K64, I think.
> View attachment 124585


That's a cool shot. Film is cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Foggy sunrise in Cache Valley


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Does one from the Pheasant field count?


OMG we have a double convert! Sunsets & 20's!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> OMG we have a double convert! Sunsets & 20's!!


I figured I would catch hell for it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

When you enjoy a nice sunset you know you've turned into your parents. 

They must of done a good job.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunrise from my house in Tooele this morning.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sunrise from my house in Tooele this morning.


 Got my picks 5 minutes too late on Utah Lake this morning. Best sunrise in a long time this morning


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sunrise from my house in Tooele this morning.


It was freaking awesome this morning!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It was gorgeous this morning. I was fueling up for a hunt and I new I was in trouble. (Red skies in morning sailors take warning) The wind was howling out on the lake. Cattail fuzz, Phrag seed was horrible!


Here's a example of why friends don't let friends hunt with flocked decoys. Off to the store for some lint rollers.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Those silhouettes are pretty slick. You make them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ya. A pia project trying to build a better mouse trap


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's one of my favorite sunsets from out on the bay. Its a from a cell phone doing around 30mph. I wish I would of stopped and tried to get a clearer shot but was in a rush. The lake has provided me a lot of great memories.


----------



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

Not as good as the other pics on this thread but thought i would participate. The views make up for the slow days and are iceing on the cake on the good days.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Shot this one with my phone just after hours on 11.10.17 - great day.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's one from this evening:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


>


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Terrible quality but great memories behind this one


----------

